# Seismograph Built 1926 Abandoned 1996



## Lusker (Jun 22, 2012)

Build on location in 1926 abandoned 1996

Seismometers are instruments that measure motions of the ground, including those of seismic waves generated by earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, and other seismic sources. Records of seismic waves allow seismologists to map the interior of the Earth, and locate and measure the size of these different sources.

This Seismograph was used by Inge Lehmann FRS (May 13, 1888 – February 21, 1994), was a Danish seismologist who, in 1936, argued that the Earth's core is not one single molten sphere, but that an inner core exists which has physical properties that are different from those of the outer core.

In a paper with the unspectacular title P', she was the first to interpret P wave arrivals which inexplicably appeared in the P wave shadow of the Earth's core as reflexions at an inner core.[1] This interpretation was adopted within two to three years by other leading seismologists of the time, such as Beno Gutenberg, Charles Richter, and Harold Jeffreys. 
The Second World War and the occupation of Denmark by the German army hampered Lehmann's work and her international contacts significantly during the following years.
In the last years until her retirement in 1953 the relations between her and other members of the Geodetical Institute deteriorated, partly probably because she had little patience with less competent colleagues. 

After 1953, Inge Lehmann moved to the USA for several years and collaborated with Maurice Ewing and Frank Press on investigations of the Earth's crust and upper mantle. During this work, she discovered another seismic discontinuity, which lies at depths between 190 and 250 km and is usually referred to as "Lehmann discontinuity" in honor of its discoverer. Francis Birch noted that the "Lehmann discontinuity was discovered through exacting scrutiny of seismic records by a master of a black art for which no amount of computerization is likely to be a complete substitute..."

She received many honors for her outstanding scientific achievements, among them the Harry Oscar Wood Award (1960), the Emil Wiechert Medal (1964), the Gold Medal of the Danish Royal Society of Science and Letters (1965), the Tagea Brandt Rejselegat (1938 and 1967), the election as a Fellow of the Royal Society (1969)[2], the William Bowie Medal (1971, as the first woman), and the Medal of the Seismological Society of America (1977). Furthermore, she was awarded honorific doctorates of Columbia University, New York, in 1964 and of the University of Copenhagen in 1968 as well as numerous honorific memberships. 

The asteroid 5632 was named Ingelehmann in her honour. In Aventura, Florida, there is a stretch of U.S. 1 and a bridge named in her honour.
In 1997 the American Geophysical Union established the Inge Lehmann Medal to honor "outstanding contributions to the understanding of the structure, composition, and dynamics of the Earth’s mantle and core."








Epicenteret of the Seismograph











The room for making soot paper for the seismograph, one roll last for 24 hours





Newer model of an Seismograph 






Us on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/Urbexadventures


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 23, 2012)

Hoiw unusual!


----------



## Neosea (Jun 23, 2012)

Interesting place


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice,old scientific instruments always have a certain something about them.


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 23, 2012)

some bloody good pics there lovely colours ect thanks GF


----------



## Bax__ (Jun 23, 2012)

Great pics..... telefunken - quality!


----------



## cptpies (Jun 23, 2012)

That's my line of work, great to see something like this on here.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 23, 2012)

Excellent pics, stunning detail


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 23, 2012)

How amazing!,great photos & report.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 23, 2012)

Interesting location, Stunning photographs! Simples


----------



## RichardH (Jun 23, 2012)

Stunning!

I have to ask (rhetorically, anyway): given the centrality of this piece of equipment to one of the most important scientific discoveries of the last century, and its use by such an influential scientist, why is it being left to rot?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow, never seen one of these before! Great photos too


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 23, 2012)

Like that alot! Really interesting with some great photos...


----------



## night crawler (Jun 23, 2012)

Shame , such beautiful craftsmanship left to waste should be in a museum for all to see. Wonder how accurate it is compared to the stuff we have at work which can pick up a tremor on the far side of the world.


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 26, 2012)

Wonderfull work and place


----------



## KingRat (Jun 27, 2012)

Great write up and beautiful images!


----------

